# Sunday Clearfork



## Sealacan1 (Apr 11, 2004)

9:30-2:30 Fished west end of lake casting and some trolling no takers. Beautiful day to be on the lake. water stain but not bad.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Bummer man. Many boats out there yet? It was a wonderful day, but I went to Galion for some bass instead.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Real nice day for fishing............ Cant wait to finish getting boat ready, so I can get out for my first trip of the season............ Was there many other musky guys out there today?


----------



## Sealacan1 (Apr 11, 2004)

I would say may be 10, some may have been bass fishing?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Today would be a great day to be over at Cleafork working that early season musky bite.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

3 guys were out in a kayak on the spillway today. Sort of trippy to see that!


----------



## brownsbacker (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone know the water temps at Clearfork?


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is a 47 by 22 from that area!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

That looks photo shopped. An expierenced muskie fisherman would not be holding it like that.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA! Josh quit catching fish that are so big people think they are photo shopped.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

riverKing said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA! Josh quit catching fish that are so big people think they are photo shopped.


I know, right?! Can't do anything right! The only thing I see wrong with that pic is mikes finger is in it.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05 (Mar 22, 2005)

Haha! True story. That is MY finger in Josh's pic, and she was indeed 47" on the nose. A real beauty......released, of course.




Here is another from the same trip. Don't tell anyone, but it's actually a yellow perch that Josh photoshopped into a big musky. He's getting good, eh?









[/IMG]


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Both are stout fish! How does the way someone holds a fish have anything to do with "experience"? Joe Bucher, who has caught more fish than most, holds his like an idiot. LegendKiller is so "experienced" he blanked out at CC and deemed it junk in his latest report. How about his half avatar? Photoshopped?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

And I like holding muskies like that. You can see the whole fish, girth, and keep your hand out of the business end. JMO

LegendKiller, I encourage you to post some pics of how an "experienced" muskie angler likes to hold his fish....


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I use that same hold on pike quite a bit; one can get a firm grasp on the tail to easily control the fish if it starts to shake. While it is personal opinion, I believe that the hold makes for a nice picture; both of the above shots look great (except for Mike's thumb!).

I would love to try that hold out on some of those 40" to 47" muskies..... but I seem to be having trouble breaking the 40" mark the past few years.

- Dave


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I like that you added the stream of eggs in your photoshopped  picture. Attention to detail always makes a better finished product. Nice fishes guys.

Always gotta be a hater!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

MuskieJim said:


> How about his half avatar? Photoshopped?


If you only show part of your fish, the rest of it can be as big as you want!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Rafter05, gota say that your friend Josh is a wizz at photoshopping perch, the fish looks like a Muskies to me.

Nice fish guys.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

sweet fish i live close to cf and have been thinking about trying some musky out over there IYO what is the likely hood of being able to get a decent one from shore?


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice looking fish.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

jason_0545 said:


> sweet fish i live close to cf and have been thinking about trying some musky out over there IYO what is the likely hood of being able to get a decent one from shore?


Fairly low in my experience. You used to be able to hit the spillway but people were keeping 2-3 muskie so the population has dwindled down to practically nothing. I went out after work on day just to take a look around, I saw ONE muskie. The water level was low enough you could see the bottom for 95%+ of the spillway. They're gone, fished out due to idio......."uninformed" fisherman. One guy I talked to had two mounted on the same day, both under 36". 

Now I have caught them from shore on the main reservoir. There's a bridge on the road just before the marina (I forget the name of the road, has an Ohio Bird Sanctuary sign on it) that I've caught two from shore. Small, but at least I caught them.

Seems like the tournament held over the weekend produced some decent fish in spite of the crappy wind/weather!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

My buddy got one bass fishing the other day.....hit a chatter bait next to one of the islands. 

We didn't boat it because no net......decent fish too.


----------

